# Connect a sub to receiver?



## jayson1234567 (Mar 10, 2015)

Hi i'm sorry if this is a stupid question but can i hook up my sub to the receiver with a regular rca cable? Or do i need a special cable?


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

jayson1234567 said:


> Hi i'm sorry if this is a stupid question but can i hook up my sub to the receiver with a regular rca cable? Or do i need a special cable?


Any decent RCA interconnect will do.


----------



## jayson1234567 (Mar 10, 2015)

thanks


----------



## Chromejob (Feb 19, 2015)

If you're going a longer distance, a slightly beefier cable wouldnt be a bad idea. Monoprice sells good, affordable cables. On Amazon, or direct from their site.


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

Chromejob said:


> If you're going a longer distance, a slightly beefier cable wouldnt be a bad idea. Monoprice sells good, affordable cables. On Amazon, or direct from their site.


Sturdy is always good but larger ("beefier") ain't necessary for voltage transfer if the impedances are suitable.


----------



## Chromejob (Feb 19, 2015)

The skinny kind that come free (or used to) with some components probably will perform ok < 6'. But over 20'? Um.... Go monoprice.


----------

